# Boston acoustics i - ds3



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Boston Acoustics' New Horizon i-DS3 Flagship iPod Speaker System With Wireless Sub


* February 22, 2009


Boston Acoustics, Inc. is expanding its line of award-winning loudspeaker solutions for iPod® with the introduction of its new Horizon i-DS3 Powered Speaker System with Wireless Subwoofer for iPhone /iPod® (MAP: $499.99). The i-DS3 gives iPhone/iPod users a simple and powerful new way to hear their favorite music with room-filling stereo sound and impressive deep bass. With its built-in 100 watts of amplifier power, the Horizon i-DS3 lets users bring their personal music to life in style - with the additional benefit of being able to charge their iPhone or iPod while docked. The Horizon i-DS3 will begin shipping in March.

Stereo Soundbar and Wireless Powered Subwoofer
The i-DS3 's soundbar features dual high-performance 3 ½-inch woofers and dual ½-inch tweeters that bring iPod music to life with hi-fidelity true stereo sound. Another key component to the i-DS3 's amazing performance is its wireless, high-output powered subwoofer. With its down firing enclosure design, the ported subwoofer boasts a frequency response of 35Hz-150Hz. The subwoofer not only provides rich powerful bass, but also because of the built-in 2.4GHz wireless transmitter, users will enjoy the convenience of placing it virtually anywhere in their room.

Boston Acoustics Sr. Vice President & General Manager Eli Harary, noted: "As the iPhone and iPod rapidly become primary music delivery components, more and more people are looking for ways to boost the performance and listening quality of their personal music. Our new i-DS3 provides rich, room-filling, dynamic stereo sound that consumers demand, in a sleek and compact unit designed to fit just about anywhere. The wireless subwoofer reproduces the powerful low-frequency sound needed to take the listening experience to whole new level, and because it's wireless you can place it anywhere in a room and not worry about trying to hide any messy audio cables."

Flexible Control of your iPhone or iPod
The Horizon i-DS3 iPod Speaker System is designed to give users a simple, convenient and flexible way to enhance their enjoyment of all their favorite music, and more. For example, the universal iPod dock accommodates any iPhone or iPod with dock connector, and the handy mini remote gives users easy across-the-room access to familiar iPod commands. Adding flexibility and usefulness, S-video and composite video outputs let users show off photos and videos from any iPhone or video-capable iPod on their TV. In addition, an auxiliary input allows connections to other media players as well.

Hip and Compact Two-Piece Design
The Boston Horizon i-DS3 Powered Speaker System features a hip and compact (5 ½" x 12 ¾" x 5 13/16") two-piece design (soundbar and wireless subwoofer) geared toward the needs of today's design-conscious, music-everywhere oriented consumer. With its appealing high gloss cabinets and the soundbar's matching perforated metal front grille, the i-DS3 combines contemporary design with extraordinary performance.
Keywords

Boston Acoustics' New Horizon i-DS3 Flagship iPod Speaker System With Wireless Sub, Apple ipod speakers, Apple iPhone speakers, wireless subwoofers
Subscribe to the Newsletter
Subscribe to HomeTheaterReview.com's Weekly Newsletter to get the latest news, reviews and insight on the world of home theater, HDTV and audiophile equipment. Subscription is 100% FREE!
Email Address: *Required
Email Marketing by VerticalResponse
facebook - become a fan Become a Fan
Become a fan of HomeTheaterReview.com on Facebook
subscribe to rss Subscribe with RSS
Follow home theater equipment reviews and daily news via our RSS feed.
Related News: Boston Acoustics, Inc. is expanding its line of award-winning loudspeaker solutions for iPod® with the introduction of its new Horizon i-DS3 Powered Speaker System with Wireless Subwoofer for iPhone /iPod® (MAP: $499.99). The i-DS3 gives iPhone/iPod users a simple and powerful new way to hear their favorite music with room-filling stereo sound and impressive deep bass. With its built-in 100 watts of amplifier power, the Horizon i-DS3 lets users bring their personal music to life in style - with the additional benefit of being able to charge their iPhone or iPod while docked. The Horizon i-DS3 will begin shipping in March.

Stereo Soundbar and Wireless Powered Subwoofer
The i-DS3 's soundbar features dual high-performance 3 ½-inch woofers and dual ½-inch tweeters that bring iPod music to life with hi-fidelity true stereo sound. Another key component to the i-DS3 's amazing performance is its wireless, high-output powered subwoofer. With its down firing enclosure design, the ported subwoofer boasts a frequency response of 35Hz-150Hz. The subwoofer not only provides rich powerful bass, but also because of the built-in 2.4GHz wireless transmitter, users will enjoy the convenience of placing it virtually anywhere in their room.

Boston Acoustics Sr. Vice President & General Manager Eli Harary, noted: "As the iPhone and iPod rapidly become primary music delivery components, more and more people are looking for ways to boost the performance and listening quality of their personal music. Our new i-DS3 provides rich, room-filling, dynamic stereo sound that consumers demand, in a sleek and compact unit designed to fit just about anywhere. The wireless subwoofer reproduces the powerful low-frequency sound needed to take the listening experience to whole new level, and because it's wireless you can place it anywhere in a room and not worry about trying to hide any messy audio cables."

Flexible Control of your iPhone or iPod
The Horizon i-DS3 iPod Speaker System is designed to give users a simple, convenient and flexible way to enhance their enjoyment of all their favorite music, and more. For example, the universal iPod dock accommodates any iPhone or iPod with dock connector, and the handy mini remote gives users easy across-the-room access to familiar iPod commands. Adding flexibility and usefulness, S-video and composite video outputs let users show off photos and videos from any iPhone or video-capable iPod on their TV. In addition, an auxiliary input allows connections to other media players as well.

Hip and Compact Two-Piece Design
The Boston Horizon i-DS3 Powered Speaker System features a hip and compact (5 ½" x 12 ¾" x 5 13/16") two-piece design (soundbar and wireless subwoofer) geared toward the needs of today's design-conscious, music-everywhere oriented consumer. With its appealing high gloss cabinets and the soundbar's matching perforated metal front grille, the i-DS3 combines contemporary design with extraordinary performance.


----------

